# What would you do if you were stuck in a city when an EMP hits?



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

I am just getting started on prepping and I live in a decently sized city. I don't have much in the way of supplies yet so I am wondering what I should do if there is something like an EMP before I can get my stuff together.

I know I should fill up containers, tubs, and sinks, with as much water as I can before the water runs out. And hit up a store and buy as much supplies as I can, but what about after that?

If I start running low on food and water should I go to the hills? I camped a few times before, but I never tried living off the land or anything.

I live with my parents and have a 17 yo older sister and two younger brothers. One of them is 13 and the other is nine. I am a fifteen, almost sixteen, year old male. I am the only one in my family in decent shape.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

First, welcome to the forum.

Secondly, your question would correctly be answered by writing a book. Really, there is A LOT involved. Read some posts here on EMP using the search function, and I'm sure they will serve as an introduction to your inquiries. It's good that you are thinking about such problems.

Again, glad to have you on board.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Some of your sequence is out of order. When an event occurs, everyone rushes the grocery store. So, you should start putting supplies in before something happens. If you're the only one in good shape, a lot of responsibility may get dumped on your shoulders. Good for you for taking steps to ensure your family's safety.
And not just EMP, but natural disasters, fires, etc need to be thought of. Is your family on board with this, or are you the only one considering prepping right now?
The answer could change how we on the forum answer your questions. A man prepping to take care of a family that is not involved brings about special challenges, particularly if you are not the "breadwinner".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What to do is answered when you think about all the things that will go offline after something like an EMP strike occurs. 

Obviously, electricity goes out. What all goes out with electricity? 

With the ensuing chaos, what trucker would even try to enter the cities - assuming the trucks still run?

How many hours after the occurrence would the stores be stripped clean?

How long would it take before rogues began entering homes in search of food?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@sideKahr pretty much summed it up. There may be much you don't know but that's why you are here, to learn. Lots of good info here and around the net. You just need to seek it out.

The main thing to do in that situation is keep a clear head, stay calm and think. If you run low on food running to the hills will do nothing but place you in the hills with no food. You'll need to learn about foraging and making traps.

Don't let it overwhelm you, we all started somewhere.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome aboard.

First I applaud you at such an early age recognizing that you have to prepare for disasters in life, acts of nature or man made. sideKahr is right, there is a tremendous amount of information on this site and all over the net. 

But in a few words here are the basics, shelter, water, food, and then someway to defend it all against those folks who did not prepare. 

I can understand cost with someone your age, as suggestion here is a system you might try. If you are food shopping with your parents, if they pickup a can of soup ask if you can buy one more of the same thing, once you are home put that extra can somewhere where you are building up your supplies. Granted, that may take awhile but it is better than nothing and if you get just a few things per trip the folks should not gripe at that too much. If you have a part time job or collecting bottles and cans to turn in, you could use some of those funds to buy items other than food, like first aid supplies. Again it won't be easy but you will be amazed how much you can collect by following these few steps.

Bugging out or staying put is another entire story, so much depends on an individuals situation, no one answer fits everyone's circumstance. Camping skills are always good. Since "living off the land" would probably not suit you or your family right now just focus on obtaining the supplies you need to keep everyone fed and hydrated. 

Now having something to defend what you have is a completely different subject. You will have to discuss that with you parents. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> I am just getting started on prepping and I live in a decently sized city. I don't have much in the way of supplies yet so I am wondering what I should do if there is something like an EMP before I can get my stuff together.
> 
> I know I should fill up containers, tubs, and sinks, with as much water as I can before the water runs out. And hit up a store and buy as much supplies as I can, but what about after that?
> 
> ...


First off, get in better shape. Your almost 16, you ought to be in great shape.

If an EMP hits, leave the city with some supplies to get yourself to farm land. Find a farmer who is in need of a strong back and weak minded young person. Get a job with farmer and learn some self-sustainability lessons.

Good luck!:vs_wave:


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Are you in a big city, small town, rural, suburban much depends on where you are. Take baby steps and learn as much as you can from this forum and other sources. Most of us here are preparing for any type of event from fires and hurricanes to a total government meltdown. Hope for the best and prepare for the worst, except we don't worry about Sasquatch, because no one believes he really exsists


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Do any of us truly exist? Or are we just figments of each other's collective imagination?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> First off, get in better shape. Your almost 16, you ought to be in great shape.
> 
> If an EMP hits, leave the city with some supplies to get yourself to farm land. Find a farmer who is in need of a strong back and weak minded young person. Get a job with farmer and learn some self-sustainability lessons.
> 
> Good luck!:vs_wave:


Almosthuman -
Now you may think ol slippy messing with you and giving you grief with his reply.
What it is actually is a nice cool drink of bitter reality - If you have no supplies, no skills, and no self protection, guess what? You will end up someones bitch. So will mom sis and lil bro. If you don't want that to happen take action now.
Given your age you're probably still in school, have no job for money, and can't purchase a fire arm legally. These are big disadvantages for you but not the end of the world. YOU can still build a skill set. You tube is full of great how to videos on survival and survival skills. Get busy right now, I mean today learning to build fire, shelter, navigate by stars or fixed landmarks, harvest wild edibles, etc. The list is endless and its free.
Next is to start talking to mom or whoever does the shopping about buying some extras each trip to the store. Lay in extra dry goods such as beans, rice, pasta, powdered milk, flour, corn meal. These items are cheap and easily stored and will keep you butt alive if SHTF.
If the whole family is on board it will be easier, if not then you have your work cut out for you. Either way congratulations it seems that the scales have been removed from your eyes and your seeing the world for what it really is and not what TPTB want you to think it is.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Do any of us truly exist? Or are we just figments of each other's collective imagination?


I exist! And therefore I am.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I exist! And therefore I am.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You am what?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

preponadime said:


> You am what?


I yam what I yam.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> Almosthuman -
> Now you may think ol slippy messing with you and giving you grief with his reply.
> What it is actually is a nice cool drink of bitter reality - If you have no supplies, no skills, and no self protection, guess what? You will end up someones bitch. So will mom sis and lil bro. If you don't want that to happen take action now.
> Given your age you're probably still in school, have no job for money, and can't purchase a fire arm legally. These are big disadvantages for you but not the end of the world. YOU can still build a skill set. You tube is full of great how to videos on survival and survival skills. Get busy right now, I mean today learning to build fire, shelter, navigate by stars or fixed landmarks, harvest wild edibles, etc. The list is endless and its free.
> ...


"You will end up someones bitch. So will mom sis and lil bro."
That's why I want to get prepared. I've been watching riot videos a lot from natural disasters and that just make me wonder how bad it would get if there is no one to keep order, and if things aren't solved soon.

My dad does own a firearm, and I practiced with it some while camping though I am not the best shot, and I lack practice. My dad was in the marines and had some training, but he isn't in good shape anymore. He have some permanent injures with the nerves in his arms and something is wrong with his back.

I haven't talked to my family about prepping yet, but I suppose I should.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Much depends on how responsive your family is to prepping. I'm on my phone and can't post links. Go to ready.gov and the Red Cross sights and read about the bare minimum in prepping. Maybe leave the page open on the family computer, accidently on purpose, so others can read it and maybe become interested. Anyway, it's a way to get a conversation started.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I will speak for me...

I would guess I am in Pittsburgh for some stupid reason (dropping off stinking dead fish, I mean relative at air port) - 102 miles from my house. 

#1. get anything from vehicle that I did not want to loss. #1a- chamber a round and check safety
#2. walk to nearest store and trade/barter/buy some water and energy bars - I carry cash and some silver with me always.
#3 start walking until I can maybe barter for a bicycle

get home


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

must first ask yourself if you are willing to leave your family and go it alone.. if that is out of the question and they aren't on board or prepped.. you will all only last as long as you have water.. or as long as somebody who is out of water wants yours.. Godspeed my young apprentice!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Almosthuman -
> Now you may think ol slippy messing with you and giving you grief with his reply.
> What it is actually is a nice cool drink of bitter reality - If you have no supplies, no skills, and no self protection, guess what? You will end up someones bitch. So will mom sis and lil bro. If you don't want that to happen take action now.
> Given your age you're probably still in school, have no job for money, and can't purchase a fire arm legally. These are big disadvantages for you but not the end of the world. YOU can still build a skill set. You tube is full of great how to videos on survival and survival skills. Get busy right now, I mean today learning to build fire, shelter, navigate by stars or fixed landmarks, harvest wild edibles, etc. The list is endless and its free.
> ...


In addition to the above you could print the information below and tell your Mom and Dad that the government suggests you keep extra food and water. 
http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf

No, I don't like FEMA but the average person will do what the government suggests and it might make it easier for Almost Human to talk to them without them thinking he is wearing a tin foil hat.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Auntie said:


> In addition to the above you could print the information below and tell your Mom and Dad that the government suggests you keep extra food and water.
> http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf
> 
> No, I don't like FEMA but the average person will do what the government suggests and it might make it easier for Almost Human to talk to them without them thinking he is wearing a tin foil hat.


Oh, thank you. I didn't know about this. I don't know if it would convince them, but it would certainly give me an excuse to talk to them about it.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> must first ask yourself if you are willing to leave your family and go it alone.. if that is out of the question and they aren't on board or prepped.. you will all only last as long as you have water.. or as long as somebody who is out of water wants yours.. Godspeed my young apprentice!


You are kidding, right? Even if it means dying of dehydration or worse I wouldn't abandon them. I mean what kind of sick bastard wouldn't do everything in their power to keep their family alive and well?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Your dad is a marine? You have camped? Aha! Join a good scout troop! The Boy Scout motto is "Be prepared". That will break the prepping ice with your family, get you in good shape and hopefully get your family involved.
Also, welcome to prepper forums.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I understand completely... I wouldn't abandon mine either. but then again.. I don't live in a city. I am prepped.. and I am the head of the house. you want an honest answer of your survival probability in an EMP... you will survive until your preps run out or someone tries to take them... same as the rest of us.. it is just that many of us 1.have more preps. 2.don't live in a city and thus have less people to defend them from. 3 are better able/equipped to defend said preps...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> You are kidding, right? Even if it means dying of dehydration or worse I wouldn't abandon them. I mean what kind of sick bastard wouldn't do everything in their power to keep their family alive and well?


Watch your language and your tone, boy. Where I come from youngsters are seen and not heard.

We want young people thinking before they respond. There may come a time and a place that leaving your family to get help may end up saving all of your lives. Think!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The ready.gov, red cross and fema sites might even mail booklets to you free. I'm not at a computer now so not sure. Check it out yourself.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Watch your language and your tone, boy. Where I come from youngsters are seen and not heard.
> 
> We want young people thinking before they respond. There may come a time and a place that leaving your family to get help may end up saving all of your lives. Think!


That's not what he was saying, and you know that so don't pretend otherwise.

However, I'll try to refrain from cursing. Even when outrageous things are said.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I understand completely... I wouldn't abandon mine either. but then again.. I don't live in a city. I am prepped.. and I am the head of the house. you want an honest answer of your survival probability in an EMP... you will survive until your preps run out or someone tries to take them... same as the rest of us.. it is just that many of us 1.have more preps. 2.don't live in a city and thus have less people to defend them from. 3 are better able/equipped to defend said preps...


Must be nice being so prepared. I still got a long ways to go before I am at that level, but I decided to start working towards it. In the mean time though I would like to know some ways to make do in my current circumstances. So I am asking you all for advice.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> The ready.gov, red cross and fema sites might even mail booklets to you free. I'm not at a computer now so not sure. Check it out yourself.


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> That's not what he was saying, and you know that so don't pretend otherwise.
> 
> However, I'll try to refrain from cursing. Even when outrageous things are said.


Ha! I stopped playing "pretend" a long time ago. Although I do sometimes fantasize that all people under 18 years old had their mouths stitched closed.

But thanks for refraining from using bad language. Carry on...


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Ha! I stopped playing "pretend" a long time ago. Although I do sometimes fantasize that all people under 18 years old had their mouths stitched closed.
> 
> But thanks for refraining from using bad language. Carry on...


So you weren't playing pretend after all... That's kinda sad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heading home ,out of the city any way I can . But heading home

EMP is low on the things you really need to worry about, very low.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Actually, young one, life is not a Disney story. You need to accept that loss or sacrifices will most likely occur. Accept it soon. 
Once you come to terms with the idea, it will change the way you think on your prepping. The wife and I agreed that if our adult offspring are not willing to abide by the rules of our farm, and of people with more experience, they are encouraged to leave our grandchildren with us, and go on their merry way. 
You can't save those not willing to be saved, and you can't always save those who want it, either.

So, while some answers may sound harsh, there are some harsh possibilities. Most everyone here would see you receive all the knowledge you need for the preservation of you and your loved ones.

Well.... maybe not the 'squatch.... decomposing corpses may equal a free meal to him....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if your family is unprepared and not on board..... you can only carry them so far... I have 3 kids .. 2 under 4.. I will go to the ends of the earth for them. I am not saying leave your family.. I am saying set low expectations for survival if you are supporting them all in your current situation.. get a subscription to The Backwoodsman Magazine.. save all your copies. eventually your parents may ask what it is.. and there is your in.. otherwise, figure out how to turn the power off to the whole house... and then after they finish panicking, ask them what would y'all do if it was for a week...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

realize the situation.. you are already ahead of the curve.. the rest of your family is not. if they don't/won't get on board.. you have a tough row to hoe..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

first response from most people here when asked how to survive in a city after a major event.. step 1.. move ahead of time! solves steps 3-5. step 6. beans, bullets, band-aids...


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

So my, and my family, possibility of survival is that low as it stands... That's hard to swallow, but I suppose the whole point of prepping is to rise my chances as high as I can.

Thank all of you for your advise.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

it's a matter of competition... limited resources in the city and x amount of consumers for said resources. you neighbors have families too.. their kids start dying of dehydration and they do whatever it takes to prevent that.. my closest town has 1500 people and it is 30 min drive away... other towns in the area have 100 people or less... how many people live in your city? subtract the preppers bugging out right away.. and that is who is left to compete for what is left in the city without power or water.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> get a subscription to The Backwoodsman Magazine.. save all your copies. eventually your parents may ask what it is.. and there is your in.. otherwise, figure out how to turn the power off to the whole house... and then after they finish panicking, ask them what would y'all do if it was for a week...


Just an FYI when it comes to magazines in the mail. I used to have a subscription to American Survival Guide in my earlier years (90's) then they went out of business. Low and behold what did I see at Walmart a while back? So I subscribed $29.99 later I get an issue in the mail. It was good just like the early issues, but the envelope that it came in was clear plastic. Now my mailman know what I have subscribed to. If your interested buy it at the store. Remember COMSEC.

Second part of the quote, great suggestion. If flipping the breaker off on the outside of the house wont get your butt kicked buy your dad. Do it. It would be a great training tool, but don't sit on it to long. Defiantly do tell before they call the power company. Anyways have your ducks in a row and tell them why you did the training exorcise and have back- up documentation like the FEMA hand outs. I wouldn't necessary come right out with "what if an EMP hits", start out with local emergencies.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

your mailman likely knows that and more... he may not read between the lines on backwoodsman, but things like gourneys, cheaper than dirt, sportsman's guide, CHKadels, natchez, NRA anything.. they already know.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Before you worry about EMP. Prepare for local emergencies. Here are some threads that may help you out.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/20130-survival-dental-kit.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al/19118-seven-antibiotics-stockpile-why.html

If you have an unlimited amout of internet that you can use. Then check out YouTube. There are a lot of prepper channels and Survival channels.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

AlmostHuman said:


> So my, and my family, possibility of survival is that low as it stands... That's hard to swallow, but I suppose the whole point of prepping is to rise my chances as high as I can.
> 
> Thank all of you for your advise.


Overwhelming at first, but you'll have guidance if you hang with us. It will become clearer and easier.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Before you worry about EMP. Prepare for local emergencies. Here are some threads that may help you out.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise. I guess I just got my head wrapped up too much into the worse case scenario. It make sense to concern myself with the most likely things to happen first.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You folks are not seriously telling a 15 yr old to go all drill sgt on the family!? Perhaps after talking things over with your family you could suggest such a drill.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> You folks are not seriously telling a 15 yr old to go all drill sgt on the family!? Perhaps after talking things over with your family you could suggest such a drill.


I thought they were telling me to ease my family into the idea by using excuses for prepping then start working together with them to get prepared. At least that is how I understood what they said.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd just shoot myself and be done with it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> I thought they were telling me to ease my family into the idea by using excuses for prepping then start working together with them to get prepared. At least that is how I understood what they said.


Yes, and that's most likely the only way you're gonna make it work. I had to do the same thing with the woman I'm married to. She is not a believer in SHTF but I took the approach of natural disasters. We live in tornado alley. That's where I started. I don't know where you live but a couple of good examples you can use (google the information if you need to) is Katrina and look what happened when Sandy hit New Jersey. Look for disasters that are common in your area. This will give you a starting point and you can add the govt provided info posted earlier.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> I thought they were telling me to ease my family into the idea by using excuses for prepping then start working together with them to get prepared. At least that is how I understood what they said.


I was reading the comments about your flipping off the power breaker and tossing the family into a "training exercise".


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> I was reading the comments about your flipping off the power breaker and tossing the family into a "training exercise".


I must of missed that one...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I respectfully ask EVERYONE to remember that they are talking to a person that is legally a child.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I'd just shoot myself and be done with it.


That was uncalled for, especially towards a 17 year old.

Sent from somewhere never to be revealed using an ancient alien device...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jchavasu said:


> That was uncalled for, especially towards a 17 year old.
> 
> Sent from somewhere never to be revealed using an ancient alien device...


Hmmm ...... A 17 year old child consumed with EMP thoughts and whom calls himself "AlmostHuman".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ...... A 17 year old child consumed with EMP thoughts and whom calls himself "AlmostHuman".


So we should help/encourage him. The EMP thought brought to you by Nat Geo, TV, books and general talk. It's no wonder.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jchavasu said:


> That was uncalled for, especially towards a 17 year old.
> 
> Sent from somewhere never to be revealed using an ancient alien device...


And how do we know that the OP is really a teenager?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> And how do we know that the OP is really a teenager?


He has a teenage mentality.

Have y'all played any video games lately? This is where the looting type of mentality comes from. Yeah, even though I'm ancient I still love my PS4. I know this stuff is fantasy. Imagine growing up with it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So did Blackjack. But an adult's grammatical style. Not a "text message" style.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.

If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker, or a relatives house in a rural area, to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards the location immediately.

Tell me what you people would do in my shoes. If you lived in the city with your family, and you only have a few days worth of food and no place to bug out to?
Would you really not loot? If not, then how would you survive?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> And how do we know that the OP is really a teenager?


We don't, isn't it better to err on the side of caution just in case he is?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> We don't, isn't it better to err on the side of caution just in case he is?


I don't know if I can answer your question honestly Auntie, so I'll think about it for a while.

However, I do believe that children should not be on the internet at all. My sons were not on the internet (unsupervised or not) when they were 15/16. At least not in my home. I'll repeat, children shouldn't be on the internet. Parents today SUCK.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I don't know if I can answer your question honestly Auntie, so I'll think about it for a while.
> 
> However, I do believe that children should not be on the internet at all. My sons were not on the internet (unsupervised or not) when they were 15/16. At least not in my home. I'll repeat, children shouldn't be on the internet. Parents today SUCK.


And why shouldn't they?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker, or a relatives house in a rural area, to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards the location immediately.
> 
> ...


Listen and listen well. People have told you what they'd do and also directed you to the many resources this site offers. Yet you still have this immature desire to passively aggressively play stupid while asking the same question over in a different way.

If you are truly a 15/16 year old you shouldn't be on the internet and your parents are remiss in allowing you to do so. If they are unaware of your activities then they are again, remiss in their parenting and you are a little brat.

Either way I don't buy your crap.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> And why shouldn't they?


Because children are not prepared mentally/emotionally to handle most of what is on the internet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker, or a relatives house in a rural area, to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards the location immediately.
> 
> ...


Same exact post from your other thread, post #44! 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...hink-stores-supplies-would-last-cities-5.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> And why shouldn't they?


Doesn't really matter to you, personally. I could be wrong. Do you let your children on the internet?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously, you should think about the example you set for your children. I'm sure the part of your character that makes you think this is cute impacts other aspects of your life. In turn it negatively impacts your children, I am quite certain. Maybe even your grandchildren.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Same exact post from your other thread, post #44!
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...hink-stores-supplies-would-last-cities-5.html


Hmmm! 
I say, Watson, that is peculiar behavior for someone who claims to be 15.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Okay, we have graduated from the kitty videos.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker, or a relatives house in a rural area, to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards the location immediately.
> 
> ...


this makes sense.. if it happened today... but it didn't so go down to the dollar store and get 20 dollars worth of supplies.... how much do you think you could get in an armload of looting? if you don't have 20 dollars.. get a job and earn it. risking your life for whatever you can grab in 20 min of looting is pointless if you have advanced knowledge that you could die for something you could already have! if from this point on you don't get more supplies than you could loot in one shot.. then you aren't a prepper and always were a looter..


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Same exact post from your other thread, post #44!
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...hink-stores-supplies-would-last-cities-5.html


Your point? There seemed to be the same misunderstandings on both threads so I could use the same reply.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

AlmostHuman said:


> Your point? There seemed to be the same misunderstandings on both threads so I could use the same reply.


You're not fooling anyone.

But for the sake of the thread.... all of this was right around 20 bucks... it's not ideal, but this will last a while.

I too have budget constraints so I just do a little bit at a time. It's not hard to start getting some stuff on the shelves, you just have to make the effort to get a few extra things here and there


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I don't know if I can answer your question honestly Auntie, so I'll think about it for a while.
> 
> However, I do believe that children should not be on the internet at all. My sons were not on the internet (unsupervised or not) when they were 15/16. At least not in my home. I'll repeat, children shouldn't be on the internet. Parents today SUCK.


I believe you can answer the question ....... and just did.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

SGG said:


> You're not fooling anyone.
> 
> But for the sake of the thread.... all of this was right around 20 bucks... it's not ideal, but this will last a while.
> 
> I too have budget constraints so I just do a little bit at a time. It's not hard to start getting some stuff on the shelves, you just have to make the effort to get a few extra things here and there


I am not fooling anyone? What does that even mean?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

What would I do if I was in a city and an EMP hit killing my vehicle??? Strap on my GHB (get home bag) and start walking really fast. I won't live in a city. 
'nuf said.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure if trolling or too much Fallout 4 but stockpiling some pound cakes, shooting your dad's Saturday Night Special and buying a sniper suit or something really is not going to help you survive in a city if anything struck - meteor, EMP, godzilla, a sex comet from Jupiter....

Having been to some underdeveloped (or undeveloped) countries in South America, Africa and the Middle East, when bad stuff happens it is a free-for-all. Those people over there are used to living in squalor and perpetual war and still go medieval on guys/girls/kids over bottles of dirty water, some rice, a piece of goat or whatever - you see/hear some really brutal stuff. That is a day-to-day over there, they are hardened and mentally prepared. 

Here in America - 99.5% of the population is not. Watching someone get shot on LiveLeak or scraping your knee or fighting off an angry raccoon doesn't count either. The carmel lattes and smart phones won this round, people are soft and complacent but as humans they WILL revert to their primordial emotions and instincts and all hell will break loose. Remember Ferguson? Baltimore? Hell, Vancouver when they lost the Stanley Cup? Normal 'civilized' first world people went absolutely bonkers and started burning, looting, shooting, raping - look at Chicago.

Now take that depravity (which is a very small amount), and apply it to EVERYONE - if some catatrophic event happened, people kick into self-preservation mode and will be stealing stuff, destroying things, all those pretty girls in class with you (and even the boys) are going to get raped, parents beat, people and small children killed. In the favelas in Brazil when BOPE or Brazilian Army came through and knocked over a section and cleared out of there, hell broke loose within and hour or 2 - I'd say it would happen faster in a city setting.

Your only chance to avoid grave bodily harm and/or death is to get the hell out of there, and yes, you might have to leave your family behind - they can get killed, you can get killed, they/you can slow the group down - all concept of civilization, nobility, chivalry and all that other white-knight, heroes-at-the-end-of-the-world stuff goes out the damn window. They don't call it "Hell on Earth" for no reason - no AMC Zombie show or Hollywood movie can capture what it is like to be where the get down gets down, feel me?

To be honest - something like this probably will not happen. Everyone likes fantasizing about banks collapsing, the UN coming here to throw flowers at people, a tentacled sex comet from Jupiter plunging the Earth into eternal sodomy, or whatever other crazy tinfoil proposition is dreamed up by InfoWars, but no one wants it to happen. It won't - it is 2016, everyone likes being fat, watching naked chicks shoot guns, eat processed food, drink cheap beer and fake moonshine from WaWa or BP and no one is going to mess that up by hacking a power relay station or airbursting a tactical nuclear device (good luck being stealthy about that one) over a major city.

Concentrate on school, get a job, learn a trade, and don't worry about what will happen because you probably will not live very long through it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

AlmostHuman said:


> I am not fooling anyone? What does that even mean?


Is that all you took away from my post? In the words of Auntie....."hmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> .... Hell, Vancouver when they lost the Stanley Cup? Normal 'civilized' first world people went absolutely bonkers ...


I really like that Canada made your top 3 list of mini SHTF scenarios :laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The last time a team from Canada won the Stanley Cup was 1993 when les habitants from Montreal beat Barry Melrose's LA Kings led by The Great One. That's 23 years for all you mathematically challenged Canadians that US teams have hoisted Lord Stanley's big ole cereal bowl!



AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Not sure if trolling or too much Fallout 4 but stockpiling some pound cakes, shooting your dad's Saturday Night Special and buying a sniper suit or something really is not going to help you survive in a city if anything struck - meteor, EMP, godzilla, a sex comet from Jupiter....
> 
> Having been to some underdeveloped (or undeveloped) countries in South America, Africa and the Middle East, when bad stuff happens it is a free-for-all. Those people over there are used to living in squalor and perpetual war and still go medieval on guys/girls/kids over bottles of dirty water, some rice, a piece of goat or whatever - you see/hear some really brutal stuff. That is a day-to-day over there, they are hardened and mentally prepared.
> 
> ...





acidMia said:


> I really like that Canada made your top 3 list of mini SHTF scenarios :laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear SOFsurvivor:

In reference to your comment that it will never happen, I would just like to say, sir, that you are not only a spoil sport, but a veritable buzz kill.
I wish you to know that your statement, while meant to educate and enlighten, has crushed my motivation to continue on. For years I have dreamt, nay, embraced the thought of a sex comet crashing to earth, and my life slowly being snuffed out by the demented, nymphomaniacal actions of a zombified Swedish Bikini team.
However, your well intended speech has only succeeded in the downfall of my spirit.
I may one day forgive you, but will you ever truly be able to forgive yourself for ruining an old man's hope for a glorious and meaningful death?
Good night, sir, good night.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Dear SOFsurvivor:
> 
> In reference to your comment that it will never happen, I would just like to say, sir, that you are not only a spoil sport, but a veritable buzz kill.
> I wish you to know that your statement, while meant to educate and enlighten, has crushed my motivation to continue on. For years I have dreamt, nay, embraced the thought of a sex comet crashing to earth, and my life slowly being snuffed out by the demented, nymphomaniacal actions of a zombified Swedish Bikini team.
> ...


I am kinda bummed about this myself. How disappointing. Well, guess I go back to being fat, lazy, and stupid while waiting for my inevitable death at the hands child looters and super bugs of long range death and destruction.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> I am just getting started on prepping and I live in a decently sized city. I don't have much in the way of supplies yet so I am wondering what I should do if there is something like an EMP before I can get my stuff together.
> 
> I know I should fill up containers, tubs, and sinks, with as much water as I can before the water runs out. And hit up a store and buy as much supplies as I can, but what about after that?
> 
> ...


I started out with ready-to-eat food (doesn't need cooking at all) like soups, chef boyardee, pork and beans, stews etc.., and bottled water. Make sure you check the expiry dates on them when buying. You want them to last longer. 
Supplement that with peanut butter and assorted crackers. I make sure I have a couple loaves of bread in the freezer at all times.

Buy what you'll normally eat so you can use up your stuff, and nothing gets date expired. 
*Replenish what you use.*

Consider first aid supplies and medicines for flu, colds and coughs, etc. what your family normally use in a year.
If you've got someone with allergies, make sure you've got epipen.

Consider how many people are with you and you'll have an idea how much the family eats in a day. 
Then plan for weeks.

It can be overwhelming planning and wanting to buy everything you need. Start with the basics.
You can't do it all at once. Buy extra whenever you go to the grocery (even if it's just a day's worth of food).

The important thing is to get started.

Also, when the SHTF, the very first thing you will eat will be the perishables in your fridge. 
Then, you'll eat the ones in your freezer.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Dear SOFsurvivor:
> 
> In reference to your comment that it will never happen, I would just like to say, sir, that you are not only a spoil sport, but a veritable buzz kill.
> I wish you to know that your statement, while meant to educate and enlighten, has crushed my motivation to continue on. For years I have dreamt, nay, embraced the thought of a sex comet crashing to earth, and my life slowly being snuffed out by the demented, nymphomaniacal actions of a zombified Swedish Bikini team.
> ...


I mean...there is still the Donkey Show Virus of Cabo that can always spread and plunge to world into debauchery?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No, no....took that vaccination after helping a ROTC explore the jungles of D street outside Ft. Hood....

It's a zombified Swedish bikini team, or my life will have been naught but a futile effort culminating in disgrace of lost glory.....


----------

